# My meat order *graphic*



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

On top is Boneless Turkey and the bottom box is turkey necks and chicken feet









The smaller items such as Pork Hearts, Beef trim and Pork Cheek


















Chicken Feet









Beef Testicle









Beef Spleen









Pork heart









More coming...


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

A meal for him 2lbs Turkey Neck and pork cheek meat









Turkey Neck, Beef trim and beef testies









Turkey Neck, pork tongue and pork heart










Turkey neck, boneless turkey and pork heart









Lincoln sampling some spleen










Ruby so hopeful


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Loved the pics! How long have you been feeding raw?


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

God send some my way!!! How much do you pay for something like that and do they ship my way? I get premade mixed tubes 15 tubes per case for $55 and a 40lb box of chicken backs for $25 but I really want to add in some other meats for my guys. Also how long does that last for you?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Looks like my kitchen a few weeks ago!

We had a 800lbs order of chicken backs and necks that we were sorting and bagging. Next time I am sorting outside!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Is that a typo? Eight Hundred Pounds?! Where do you put it all?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Nope, no typo!

I had a friend split it with me and we both have chest freezers.

I am hoping to do another large order for some MM/OM soon too, but I need to buy another freezer first.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Gosh where are you guys gettin these good deals on orders? I need some varity and have a medium chest freezer but the links i've looked into are super expensive.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

ShenzisMom said:


> Loved the pics! How long have you been feeding raw?


Only Lincoln is raw fed, Ruby (the black dog) isnt fed full raw as shes not really my dog. Lincoln has been raw fed for 1.5 years



Gilly1331 said:


> God send some my way!!! How much do you pay for something like that and do they ship my way? I get premade mixed tubes 15 tubes per case for $55 and a 40lb box of chicken backs for $25 but I really want to add in some other meats for my guys. Also how long does that last for you?


I got 70lbs of meat and I paid $99. He gets 2lbs of food a day so this will last me about 40 days.

Heres the list I order off of with prices 









I dont think they ship into the US


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I call local farmers and farms with butcher shops on them. I also have contacted a distribution plant (they order for restaurants and the restaurants pick up there) and they have placed orders for me and I just pick up when their orders come in.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

malinois_16 said:


> Only Lincoln is raw fed, Ruby (the black dog) isnt fed full raw as shes not really my dog. Lincoln has been raw fed for 1.5 years
> 
> 
> 
> *I got 70lbs of meat and I paid $99*. He gets 2lbs of food a day so this will last me about 40 days.


That's expensive!

At least to me it is - although I do like the variety (spleen, testicles, pork cheeks).

I got 800lbs of chicken necks and backs for $144.00, I split that cost with a friend, split the order down the middle and that will last me (my RBM) 5-6 months for 2 dogs. Stark eats 2lbs of meat (1lbs RBM) per day and Zefra is eating about 11.2ounces (RBM) per day.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Where do you get your orders from? 

I would like to give them a call and see about bulk orders (like major bulk orders). You can PM me if you feel more comfortable. Thanks!


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

I was paying $160 for all that in my city. 

Its so cheap for you because you order bulk as in 800lbs at a time. I dont have room for that much. I want a larger freezer but dont have money right now for that. I can get a 30lb case of chicken carcasses for $15 but I cant feed chicken (chicken feet seem to be okay with him)


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Ouch! 

You definitely need to see if you can get a bunch of people in your area together - helps with the cost.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Where do you get your orders from?
> 
> I would like to give them a call and see about bulk orders (like major bulk orders). You can PM me if you feel more comfortable. Thanks!


Highland Meats in Stoney Creek. They do take bulk orders larger then mine. They have a few people come from Sudbury area with thousands of pounds of meat. So I am sure they can fill your order

Had you of kept me on face book you could of asked me there


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

malinois_16 said:


> Highland Meats in Stoney Creek. They do take bulk orders larger then mine. They have a few people come from Sudbury area with thousands of pounds of meat. So I am sure they can fill your order
> 
> Had you of kept me on face book you could of asked me there


Will they deliver? Or do you have to pick up? We are in Barrie, wonder how far that is.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks, I may contact them and see what they have.



malinois_16 said:


> Highland Meats in Stoney Creek. They do take bulk orders larger then mine. They have a few people come from Sudbury area with thousands of pounds of meat. So I am sure they can fill your order
> *
> Had you of kept me on face book you could of asked me there*


Not sure why this is relevant or necessary?


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

You might check on Yahoo....I know there are several RAW feeding groups on there as well. There is a group that is local to my area (MN) and they act as an area coop and keep each other up to date on deals/sales in the area. They also do large group orders and get some pretty good deals/discounts.
Search Yahoo Groups for your area.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Not sure if they deliver. Barrie is prolly 1.5 hours from Stoney Creek. I drive 45 minutes to get there from Niagara.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I wasn't grossed out, until I saw the beef testicles LOL...and I don't think I'll be having breakfast today)


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Oddly enough, even the beef testicles didn't bother me. I remember when I first started feeding raw I was pretty grossed out by it all and now I am not phased by any of it....LOL


----------



## MissKaos (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey all...out of curiousity - do the reproductive organs provide different nutritional value from other parts of the animal? I was surprised to see that on the "menu" and am very curious about it.

also, for the necks - How do you serve this? Are you cutting them first and then feeding? 

_just a side note, I don't serve up a raw diet but I do cook for my dogs and am very curious about feeding raw treats on occasion......Phury has vomited up raw burger in the past but he really loves it...so perhaps a neck might be good to crunch on._


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

MissKaos said:


> Hey all...out of curiousity - do the reproductive organs provide different nutritional value from other parts of the animal? I was surprised to see that on the "menu" and am very curious about it.
> 
> also, for the necks - How do you serve this? Are you cutting them first and then feeding?
> 
> _just a side note, I don't serve up a raw diet but I do cook for my dogs and am very curious about feeding raw treats on occasion......Phury has vomited up raw burger in the past but he really loves it...so perhaps a neck might be good to crunch on._


I'm curious as well, I've been feeding raw for over a decade and never served any of this stuff. Maybe this is something I should look into in the future.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Hard to believe that the beef testicles grossed you out, but not the CHICKEN FEET! 
When sliced thin, breaded, fried, and served to humans those beef testicles are called "Rocky Mountain Oysters" and they are some of the finest eating around! Lucky Lincoln!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

billsharp said:


> Hard to believe that the beef testicles grossed you out, but not the CHICKEN FEET!
> When sliced thin, breaded, fried, and served to humans those beef testicles are called "Rocky Mountain Oysters" and they are some of the finest eating around! Lucky Lincoln!


Around here, the RMO feeds usually start in the fall. Only a few more months to wait. They are good.

As for nutritional value, I'm not sure, but as rich as they are, I'd almost think they would be treated as organ meat, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If anyone in the NYS area wants good resources, please let me know. I just got an order from Dudley poultry (some meat for us because the prices are great). I still have chicken gizzards, pork hearts and chicken backs downstairs to bag up.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

MissKaos said:


> Hey all...out of curiousity - do the reproductive organs provide different nutritional value from other parts of the animal? I was surprised to see that on the "menu" and am very curious about it.
> 
> also, for the necks - How do you serve this? Are you cutting them first and then feeding?
> 
> _just a side note, I don't serve up a raw diet but I do cook for my dogs and am very curious about feeding raw treats on occasion......Phury has vomited up raw burger in the past but he really loves it...so perhaps a neck might be good to crunch on._


Every part of the animal provides nutrition. Some items like heart and testicle are a bit richer and need to be fed in smaller amounts. The necks I get in are really large so I cut them in half with a meat cleaver then serve. 

I also buy beef penis to. I didnt buy any this time as hes not a fan of it and for some reason the males in the house would rather see me feed testicle then penis but not both at the same time (guess its to much for them) lol, but heres a pic of one before when I was buying it. You can also make your own bully sticks with these to.










Also the penis is a great chewer because its tough to get through. Almost like chewing on rubber. Takes forever to cut with a knife.


----------



## MissKaos (Jul 27, 2011)

malinois_16 said:


> Every part of the animal provides nutrition. Some items like heart and testicle are a bit richer and need to be fed in smaller amounts. The necks I get in are really large so I cut them in half with a meat cleaver then serve.
> 
> I also buy beef penis to. I didnt buy any this time as hes not a fan of it and for some reason the males in the house would rather see me feed testicle then penis but not both at the same time (guess its to much for them) lol, but heres a pic of one before when I was buying it. You can also make your own bully sticks with these to.
> 
> ...


 


ah! Good info, thanks! Do you find that the testerone levels in the food have any affect on your dogs? (sorry if this is a silly question)


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

billsharp said:


> Hard to believe that the beef testicles grossed you out, but not the CHICKEN FEET!
> When sliced thin, breaded, fried, and served to humans those beef testicles are called "Rocky Mountain Oysters" and they are some of the finest eating around! Lucky Lincoln!


Out in Alberta, we call the beef testicles, Prairie Oysters  The first time I saw them, I was in grade 6 and our teacher who had cattle brought in a fresh bucket of them along with the contraption that removes them from the bulls.

Chicken feet, on the other hand, is down right normal since my family and I eat those regularly at dim sum! :wub: 

Most of the organ meats and other parts can be found more easily at Asian butchers and supermarkets since they cook with the snout to tail philosophy and nothing gets wasted. Not even the pig intestine...


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Josie/Zeus said:


> I'm curious as well, I've been feeding raw for over a decade and never served any of this stuff. Maybe this is something I should look into in the future.



What do you feed?


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

tintallie said:


> Out in Alberta, we call the beef testicles, Prairie Oysters  The first time I saw them, I was in grade 6 and our teacher who had cattle brought in a fresh bucket of them along with the contraption that removes them from the bulls.
> 
> Chicken feet, on the other hand, is down right normal since my family and I eat those regularly at dim sum! :wub:
> 
> Most of the organ meats and other parts can be found more easily at Asian butchers and supermarkets since they cook with the snout to tail philosophy and nothing gets wasted. Not even the pig intestine...


I love pig intestines.
So juicy and fat and delicious. In Si Chuan (or Szechuan) cuisine, it's fried and then stirfried with hot peppers and a variety of numbing spices. OR it's served roasted in a almost hotpot spicy broth gleaming with red oil, herbs, bean sprouts, ham, and other goodies.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

billsharp said:


> Hard to believe that the beef testicles grossed you out, but not the CHICKEN FEET!
> When sliced thin, breaded, fried, and served to humans those beef testicles are called "Rocky Mountain Oysters" and they are some of the finest eating around! Lucky Lincoln!





marshies said:


> I love pig intestines.
> So juicy and fat and delicious. In Si Chuan (or Szechuan) cuisine, it's fried and then stirfried with hot peppers and a variety of numbing spices. OR it's served roasted in a almost hotpot spicy broth gleaming with red oil, herbs, bean sprouts, ham, and other goodies.


I just can't get the courage to eat the pig's intestine or 豬紅 (pig's blood tofu) whereas DH loves it.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

MissKaos said:


> ah! Good info, thanks! Do you find that the testerone levels in the food have any affect on your dogs? (sorry if this is a silly question)


No I dont notice any difference


----------

